# Jake; Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Jake; Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll; This beautiful boy is very big and is very affectionate but isnt happy around other cats and small children.
He does like to go out so he needs an enclosed garden.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team

Jake; Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll


----------

